# Ammo for XD9 SC



## cww (Nov 2, 2008)

First post here, been lurking around for some time soaking up all the great info and knowledge here.
After much looking around and researching I ended up buying a XD9 for my first carry gun, I haven't seriously shot a handgun in about 25 years so I thought the 9 would be a good choice. 
I pick it up in 5 days so between now and then I'll be buying some ammo to try out, is there anything in particular these guns like or dislike, I'm thinking I'll get the practice ammo at Wally World and the good stuff at the gun shop, can Ya'll recommend some different stuff to try for practice and carry.
Thanks, Craig


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm betting that the XD will digest anything you feed it, right out of the box - my XD45 did, and has never belched the first ime in abouit 2000 rounds.

Speer Gold Dots, Remington Golden Sabres, and Hornady XTP are a few of the premium brands that I've used in my 9mm's, and there's not a nickel's worth of difference in any of them, in my opinion. Any name brand is going to be fine for SD, and anything that will feed is going to be fine for practice.

You will likely find that the only over-the-counter practice ammo you can find is in 115 grain. I would recommend trying a variety of bullet weights, because different guns will like different weights. All of my 9mm's shoot closest to POA with 147 grain ammo, but that's probably just coincidence. You may not notice much difference until you have put enough rounds down range to be shooting really well.

You can find different weight practice ammo by buying online. Personally, I hand load my practice ammo, so I usually load it to approximate the same thing I buy for SD ammo, but it's not really necessary, as long as you know what to expect from your self defense ammo.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are required to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

Both my XD9SC and XD40 ate everything I feed them. WWB from Wally World was the standard practice ammo and at the time Hydrashocks were the SD round.


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I've shot cheap Federals, Fiocchi, and Winchester White box all with no issues. I have about 500 rounds through so far with no problem at all. I have yet to shoot jhp rounds.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

for defensive purposes i carry 124gr +P speere gold dots and for target i shoot a heavy 147gr to make up for the kick of the +p


----------

